# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  نکاتـی مهــم در مورد کنکـــور

## ALI_2003

سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین پیام خودم میخواهم به شما توصیه هایی بکنم که قطعا کمکتون میکنه:
1.گول موسسه هایی مثل حرف آخر، ونوس و... رو  هیچ وجه نخورید و کنکور برخلاف تصور (کنکور آسان است)اصلا آسان و نتیجه گیری قطعی در کنکور فقط با تلاش شبانه روزی و زحمت و گذشت از تفریحات و بی توجهی به حواشی به دست می آید.
2.موسسها ی بالا روش به درد بخوری نمی گویند چون طراح کنکور هم میتواند آن فیلم هارا نگاه کند و سوالی برخلاف تصور شما طرح کند و اگر روش آنها خوب بود چرا در هیچ جا به غیر از آنها ردی از آنها نمی بینید.
3.تنها موسسه خوب و عالی برای کنکور 《ماز 》میباشد. 
4.زیاد خود را درگیر کلاس های بیرون نکنید. و بدانید مشک آن است که خود ببوید نه آنکه عطار بگویید پس هر موسسه ای که تبلیغ زیادی کرد قابل اعتماد نیست.
5.گول مشاورانی مثل x ,y و.. را نخورید و پیش کسی به عنوان مشاور بروید که یک خودش قطعا دانشجوی رشته های برتر تجربی تاکید میکنم دانشجو و نه فارغ التحصیل چون اگر کسی فارغ فرضا رشته پزشکی باشد حدودا 7 سال قبل شما کنکور داده و زیاد بروز نیست ولی دانشجو چون خود هنوز مشغول تحصیل است و هم فاصله کنکورش با شما کم است میتواند فرد مناسبی باشد مثل مشاوران همین سایت دومین مورد اینکه اصلا به آمار قبولی های یک مشاور توجه زیادی نکنید و دقت کنید نمی گویم اصلا میگویم زیاد نه چون قبولی های یک مشاورخودشان درس خوانده اند و مشاور فقط برنامه داده ولی اگر کار اصلی بر عهده مشاور باشد چرا پس همه شاگردان او قبول نمی شوند.
6.تمام کتاب های بازار تقریبا در یک سطح هستند و فقط فونت و قلم نویسنده های آن و طرز بیان آنها فرق میکند و خواهشا طی یک جریان افراطی به سراغ خرید کتاب نروید و هر کتابی که دیدید به دلتان می نشیند و مطالب انرا میفهمید مناسب شماست.
7.اصلا به تراز ها توجه نکنید چه افرادی که بالای 6000 هستند چه افرادی که زیر آن هستند و فقط به درصد ها توجه کنید و اگه درصد های شما تا وقتی به بالای 70 نرسید آرام ننشینید.از لحاظ آزمون از نظر کیفیت ماز در سطح 1 گزینه دو در سطح 2 و قلم چی و گاج در سطح 3 هستند و از نظر جمعیت شرکت کننده متاسفانه قلم چی سطح 1 ماز و گاج و سایر در سطح 2 هستند که البته باز رتبه شما در قلم چی رتبه کنکور شما نیست (به استثنای آزمون های جامع بعد عید سال کنکور)
8.دوستانتان فرقی با درخت سر کوچه هایتان نداشته باشند و اصلا به عملکرد انها توجه نکنید.
9.هیچ وقت برای شروع دیر نیست حتی از الان برای شما دوست عزیز������������
فعلا تا بعد خدا نگهدار.

----------


## Ali2561

مورد ۳ خیلی جالب بود

----------


## Hisen

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ALI_2003


سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین پیام خودم میخواهم به شما توصیه هایی بکنم که قطعا کمکتون میکنه:
1.گول موسسه هایی مثل حرف آخر، ونوس و... رو  هیچ وجه نخورید و کنکور برخلاف تصور (کنکور آسان است)اصلا آسان و نتیجه گیری قطعی در کنکور فقط با تلاش شبانه روزی و زحمت و گذشت از تفریحات و بی توجهی به حواشی به دست می آید.
2.موسسها ی بالا روش به درد بخوری نمی گویند چون طراح کنکور هم میتواند آن فیلم هارا نگاه کند و سوالی برخلاف تصور شما طرح کند و اگر روش آنها خوب بود چرا در هیچ جا به غیر از آنها ردی از آنها نمی بینید.
3.تنها موسسه خوب و عالی برای کنکور 《ماز 》میباشد. 
4.زیاد خود را درگیر کلاس های بیرون نکنید. و بدانید مشک آن است که خود ببوید نه آنکه عطار بگویید پس هر موسسه ای که تبلیغ زیادی کرد قابل اعتماد نیست.
5.گول مشاورانی مثل x ,y و.. را نخورید و پیش کسی به عنوان مشاور بروید که یک خودش قطعا دانشجوی رشته های برتر تجربی تاکید میکنم دانشجو و نه فارغ التحصیل چون اگر کسی فارغ فرضا رشته پزشکی باشد حدودا 7 سال قبل شما کنکور داده و زیاد بروز نیست ولی دانشجو چون خود هنوز مشغول تحصیل است و هم فاصله کنکورش با شما کم است میتواند فرد مناسبی باشد مثل مشاوران همین سایت دومین مورد اینکه اصلا به آمار قبولی های یک مشاور توجه زیادی نکنید و دقت کنید نمی گویم اصلا میگویم زیاد نه چون قبولی های یک مشاورخودشان درس خوانده اند و مشاور فقط برنامه داده ولی اگر کار اصلی بر عهده مشاور باشد چرا پس همه شاگردان او قبول نمی شوند.
6.تمام کتاب های بازار تقریبا در یک سطح هستند و فقط فونت و قلم نویسنده های آن و طرز بیان آنها فرق میکند و خواهشا طی یک جریان افراطی به سراغ خرید کتاب نروید و هر کتابی که دیدید به دلتان می نشیند و مطالب انرا میفهمید مناسب شماست.
7.اصلا به تراز ها توجه نکنید چه افرادی که بالای 6000 هستند چه افرادی که زیر آن هستند و فقط به درصد ها توجه کنید و اگه درصد های شما تا وقتی به بالای 70 نرسید آرام ننشینید.از لحاظ آزمون از نظر کیفیت ماز در سطح 1 گزینه دو در سطح 2 و قلم چی و گاج در سطح 3 هستند و از نظر جمعیت شرکت کننده متاسفانه قلم چی سطح 1 ماز و گاج و سایر در سطح 2 هستند که البته باز رتبه شما در قلم چی رتبه کنکور شما نیست (به استثنای آزمون های جامع بعد عید سال کنکور)
8.دوستانتان فرقی با درخت سر کوچه هایتان نداشته باشند و اصلا به عملکرد انها توجه نکنید.
9.هیچ وقت برای شروع دیر نیست حتی از الان برای شما دوست عزیز������������
فعلا تا بعد خدا نگهدار.


سلام داش . عجب مطلبی گفتی ، واقعا عصاره ی طنز رو تو تک تک کلماتش حس کردم ، دهنت سرویس اصلا نمیتونم جلو خندمو بگیرم ، الان بابام اومد تو اتاق گفت چرا میخندی ، منم پیامتو نشونش دادم  الان جفتمون داریم به پیام باحال و بامزت میخندیم ، خدا خیرت بده خیلی شادمون کردی این وقت روز. داداش راستشو بخوای یه گروه زدم با دوستام به نام مطالب طنز ، هر پیامی میفرستی سریع فروارد میکنم اونجا ، با بچه ها کلی میخندیم و روزمون عوض میشه اصن . الله وکیلی هر دفعه میخوای تاپیک بزنی ، سریع شروع میکنم به فرستادن ایموجی های خنده چون میدونم هر پیامت میتونه یه عالمه مارو بخندونه ، خلاصه بخوام بگم : مطالب طنزت را عشق است . ببین انجمن رو بخاطر تو دستکاری کردم ، هر دفعه که انلاین میشی سریع برام پیام میاد ، منم فوری میام تو صفحه انجمن تا مطالبتو ببینم . یه روز ک افلاین میشی اصن غم دنیامو بر میداره . چند روزی هست که طنازی هاتو فروارد میکنم تو saved messages و چند دور میخونم و لذت میبرم و سعی میکنم اسکی برم تا مثل تو جالب توجه و بامزه بشم ولی بمولای متقیان قسم ، نمیشه ک نمیشه . داداش در کل بخوام بگم اگه تو نبودی قطعا انجمن رو پاک میکردم چون بدون تو اصلا خوش نمیگذره . یادش بخیر چند روز پیش یه جُک اَبَر بامزه فرستادی ، من داشتم سوپ میخوردم ، یهو از شدت خنده همرو تف کردم بیرون . همش سر سفره ی غذا یاد حرفای Cool ِ ت میفتم و شروع میکنم به قهقهه زدن و بقیه فکر میکنن که من دیوونم و کسی نمیدونه که ادم خنده داری مثل تو ، تو انجمنه . ولی لطفا بس کن و دیگه این مطلب هارو نفرست
*

----------


## ALI_2003

برای تبلیغ نگفتم بلکه بر اساس تجربه و امار خودم و دوستانم گفتم.

----------


## ALI_2003

کنکور که دادی متوجه میشی.

----------


## میلاد زد

داداش والاه ما راضی نبودیم اینهمه دست مبارکو خسته کنی از اولم گزینه فقط گزینه 3 رو مینوشتی ما  ر اضی بودیم

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> سلام داش . عجب مطلبی گفتی ، واقعا عصاره ی طنز رو تو تک تک کلماتش حس کردم ، دهنت سرویس اصلا نمیتونم جلو خندمو بگیرم ، الان بابام اومد تو اتاق گفت چرا میخندی ، منم پیامتو نشونش دادم  الان جفتمون داریم به پیام باحال و بامزت میخندیم ، خدا خیرت بده خیلی شادمون کردی این وقت روز. داداش راستشو بخوای یه گروه زدم با دوستام به نام مطالب طنز ، هر پیامی میفرستی سریع فروارد میکنم اونجا ، با بچه ها کلی میخندیم و روزمون عوض میشه اصن . الله وکیلی هر دفعه میخوای تاپیک بزنی ، سریع شروع میکنم به فرستادن ایموجی های خنده چون میدونم هر پیامت میتونه یه عالمه مارو بخندونه ، خلاصه بخوام بگم : مطالب طنزت را عشق است . ببین انجمن رو بخاطر تو دستکاری کردم ، هر دفعه که انلاین میشی سریع برام پیام میاد ، منم فوری میام تو صفحه انجمن تا مطالبتو ببینم . یه روز ک افلاین میشی اصن غم دنیامو بر میداره . چند روزی هست که طنازی هاتو فروارد میکنم تو saved messages و چند دور میخونم و لذت میبرم و سعی میکنم اسکی برم تا مثل تو جالب توجه و بامزه بشم ولی بمولای متقیان قسم ، نمیشه ک نمیشه . داداش در کل بخوام بگم اگه تو نبودی قطعا انجمن رو پاک میکردم چون بدون تو اصلا خوش نمیگذره . یادش بخیر چند روز پیش یه جُک اَبَر بامزه فرستادی ، من داشتم سوپ میخوردم ، یهو از شدت خنده همرو تف کردم بیرون . همش سر سفره ی غذا یاد حرفای Cool ِ ت میفتم و شروع میکنم به قهقهه زدن و بقیه فکر میکنن که من دیوونم و کسی نمیدونه که ادم خنده داری مثل تو ، تو انجمنه . ولی لطفا بس کن و دیگه این مطلب هارو نفرست
> *



 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Y (745):  :Y (767):  :Y (451):

----------


## _Joseph_

کاری به مطلب ندارم ولی اسم تاپیک رو دییدم خشتک و جامه را در هم دریدندندرندی

----------


## hamed_habibi

​من باهمون زیست حرف اخر سال 97 نظام قدیم رو 70زدم امسال نظام جدید رو توروخدا متعصبانه نظر ندید

----------


## Hadis_farhadi_

*ببخشید اما خندم گرفت 
ممکنه همشو درست بگین و شایدم نگین  نمیدونم 
اما روش عملکردی شما شبیه گروهک منافقین برای شست و شوی مغزی میمونه : )
با مورد ۳ 
هرچند درست میفرمایین : )*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین پیام خودم میخواهم به شما توصیه هایی بکنم که قطعا کمکتون میکنه:
> 1.گول موسسه هایی مثل حرف آخر، ونوس و... رو  هیچ وجه نخورید و کنکور برخلاف تصور (کنکور آسان است)اصلا آسان و نتیجه گیری قطعی در کنکور فقط با تلاش شبانه روزی و زحمت و گذشت از تفریحات و بی توجهی به حواشی به دست می آید.
> 2.موسسها ی بالا روش به درد بخوری نمی گویند چون طراح کنکور هم میتواند آن فیلم هارا نگاه کند و سوالی برخلاف تصور شما طرح کند و اگر روش آنها خوب بود چرا در هیچ جا به غیر از آنها ردی از آنها نمی بینید.
> 3.تنها موسسه خوب و عالی برای کنکور 《ماز 》میباشد. 
> 4.زیاد خود را درگیر کلاس های بیرون نکنید. و بدانید مشک آن است که خود ببوید نه آنکه عطار بگویید پس هر موسسه ای که تبلیغ زیادی کرد قابل اعتماد نیست.
> 5.گول مشاورانی مثل x ,y و.. را نخورید و پیش کسی به عنوان مشاور بروید که یک خودش قطعا دانشجوی رشته های برتر تجربی تاکید میکنم دانشجو و نه فارغ التحصیل چون اگر کسی فارغ فرضا رشته پزشکی باشد حدودا 7 سال قبل شما کنکور داده و زیاد بروز نیست ولی دانشجو چون خود هنوز مشغول تحصیل است و هم فاصله کنکورش با شما کم است میتواند فرد مناسبی باشد مثل مشاوران همین سایت دومین مورد اینکه اصلا به آمار قبولی های یک مشاور توجه زیادی نکنید و دقت کنید نمی گویم اصلا میگویم زیاد نه چون قبولی های یک مشاورخودشان درس خوانده اند و مشاور فقط برنامه داده ولی اگر کار اصلی بر عهده مشاور باشد چرا پس همه شاگردان او قبول نمی شوند.
> 6.تمام کتاب های بازار تقریبا در یک سطح هستند و فقط فونت و قلم نویسنده های آن و طرز بیان آنها فرق میکند و خواهشا طی یک جریان افراطی به سراغ خرید کتاب نروید و هر کتابی که دیدید به دلتان می نشیند و مطالب انرا میفهمید مناسب شماست.
> 7.اصلا به تراز ها توجه نکنید چه افرادی که بالای 6000 هستند چه افرادی که زیر آن هستند و فقط به درصد ها توجه کنید و اگه درصد های شما تا وقتی به بالای 70 نرسید آرام ننشینید.از لحاظ آزمون از نظر کیفیت ماز در سطح 1 گزینه دو در سطح 2 و قلم چی و گاج در سطح 3 هستند و از نظر جمعیت شرکت کننده متاسفانه قلم چی سطح 1 ماز و گاج و سایر در سطح 2 هستند که البته باز رتبه شما در قلم چی رتبه کنکور شما نیست (به استثنای آزمون های جامع بعد عید سال کنکور)
> 8.دوستانتان فرقی با درخت سر کوچه هایتان نداشته باشند و اصلا به عملکرد انها توجه نکنید.
> ...





> برای تبلیغ نگفتم بلکه بر اساس تجربه و امار خودم و دوستانم گفتم.




قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 



بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 

10 - خدا نگهدار . (* و الفازو معَ المازو* ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.

----------


## Mr.Moein

**

----------


## _Joseph_

> قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 
> 
> 
> 
> بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 
> 
> 10 - خدا نگهدار . (* و الفازو معَ المازو* ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.


نابودمون کردین امروز نابودددددد :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## darya.aram

> قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 
> 
> 
> 
> بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 
> 
> 10 - خدا نگهدار . (* و الفازو معَ المازو* ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.


..................................................  ......
صابون گلماز :Y (451):  :Y (678):

----------


## AAT2020

> قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 
> 
> 
> 
> بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 
> 
> 10 - خدا نگهدار . (* و الفازو معَ المازو* ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.


 :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AAT2020

> سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین پیام خودم میخواهم به شما توصیه هایی بکنم که قطعا کمکتون میکنه:
> 1.گول موسسه هایی مثل حرف آخر، ونوس و... رو  هیچ وجه نخورید و کنکور برخلاف تصور (کنکور آسان است)اصلا آسان و نتیجه گیری قطعی در کنکور فقط با تلاش شبانه روزی و زحمت و گذشت از تفریحات و بی توجهی به حواشی به دست می آید.
> 2.موسسها ی بالا روش به درد بخوری نمی گویند چون طراح کنکور هم میتواند آن فیلم هارا نگاه کند و سوالی برخلاف تصور شما طرح کند و اگر روش آنها خوب بود چرا در هیچ جا به غیر از آنها ردی از آنها نمی بینید.
> 3.تنها موسسه خوب و عالی برای کنکور 《ماز 》میباشد. 
> 4.زیاد خود را درگیر کلاس های بیرون نکنید. و بدانید مشک آن است که خود ببوید نه آنکه عطار بگویید پس هر موسسه ای که تبلیغ زیادی کرد قابل اعتماد نیست.
> 5.گول مشاورانی مثل x ,y و.. را نخورید و پیش کسی به عنوان مشاور بروید که یک خودش قطعا دانشجوی رشته های برتر تجربی تاکید میکنم دانشجو و نه فارغ التحصیل چون اگر کسی فارغ فرضا رشته پزشکی باشد حدودا 7 سال قبل شما کنکور داده و زیاد بروز نیست ولی دانشجو چون خود هنوز مشغول تحصیل است و هم فاصله کنکورش با شما کم است میتواند فرد مناسبی باشد مثل مشاوران همین سایت دومین مورد اینکه اصلا به آمار قبولی های یک مشاور توجه زیادی نکنید و دقت کنید نمی گویم اصلا میگویم زیاد نه چون قبولی های یک مشاورخودشان درس خوانده اند و مشاور فقط برنامه داده ولی اگر کار اصلی بر عهده مشاور باشد چرا پس همه شاگردان او قبول نمی شوند.
> 6.تمام کتاب های بازار تقریبا در یک سطح هستند و فقط فونت و قلم نویسنده های آن و طرز بیان آنها فرق میکند و خواهشا طی یک جریان افراطی به سراغ خرید کتاب نروید و هر کتابی که دیدید به دلتان می نشیند و مطالب انرا میفهمید مناسب شماست.
> 7.اصلا به تراز ها توجه نکنید چه افرادی که بالای 6000 هستند چه افرادی که زیر آن هستند و فقط به درصد ها توجه کنید و اگه درصد های شما تا وقتی به بالای 70 نرسید آرام ننشینید.از لحاظ آزمون از نظر کیفیت ماز در سطح 1 گزینه دو در سطح 2 و قلم چی و گاج در سطح 3 هستند و از نظر جمعیت شرکت کننده متاسفانه قلم چی سطح 1 ماز و گاج و سایر در سطح 2 هستند که البته باز رتبه شما در قلم چی رتبه کنکور شما نیست (به استثنای آزمون های جامع بعد عید سال کنکور)
> 8.دوستانتان فرقی با درخت سر کوچه هایتان نداشته باشند و اصلا به عملکرد انها توجه نکنید.
> ...


یه سوال این مورد 4 مورد 3 رو نقض نمی کنه؟
مگه نمیگی مشک ان است که خوب ببوید پس چرا قبلش گفتی ماز ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> یه سوال این مورد 4 مورد 3 رو نقض نمی کنه؟
> مگه نمیگی مشک ان است که خوب ببوید پس چرا قبلش گفتی ماز ؟


منطق گزاره های شرطی رو رعایت نکرده  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## AAT2020

> منطق گزاره های شرطی رو رعایت نکرده


جدی می گم، توی مورد سه از ماز تبلیغ کرده بعد تو 4 میگه مشک رو خودتون بو کنین گول تبلیغات نخورین

----------


## مریان

فقط مورد ۳  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  هیشکیم نفهمید تبلیغه !

----------


## rz1

*خواب از سرم پريد ناموسا*

----------


## mohammad1381

جالب بودش ولی به اون بدبخت 7 تا منفی دادین! :Yahoo (68): 
در ضمن خیلی متعصبانه بودش و توضیح جالبی ندادید

----------


## DrDark13

> جالب بودش ولی به اون بدبخت 7 تا منفی دادین!در ضمن خیلی متعصبانه بودش و توضیح جالبی ندادید


اینجانب بعد از این تاپیک قصد دارم تمام منابعم رو به ماز تغییر بدم...فقط میترسم تک رقمی شدم بهم شک کنن...

----------


## Pa__r__sa

_بابا شاید بدبخت قصد تبلیغ مازو نداشته جدی گفتته لههش کردین ولی مازز هم شورشو دراورده انقدر تبلیغ میکنه تو مجازی_

----------


## indomitable

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R








قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 



بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 

10 - خدا نگهدار . ( و الفازو معَ المازو ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.



اشکم دراومد انقد خندیدم...(دستت درد نکنه بعد مدتها منو خندوندی)*

----------


## moi

به جز حرفهایی که درمورد ماز ومشاور  گفتند.بااکثر حرفای استارتر موافقم

----------


## NormaL

> کنکور که دادی متوجه میشی.


داداش خودت که متولد ۲۰۰۳ هستی یعنی تا حالا کنکور ندادی
پس چجوری *متوجه* شدی؟ :Yahoo (23): 

خدایا
این شادیا رو از ما نگیر

----------


## .Delaram

> قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 
> 
> 
> 
> بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 
> 
> 10 - خدا نگهدار . (* و الفازو معَ المازو* ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.


استعدادت توی طنز فوق العادس  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> استعدادت توی طنز فوق العادس



برخلاف واقعیت متاسفانه .  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## B3hism

> قول میدم برم همه چی ماز بخرم . . صابون گلماز . سینک دسشویی ماز . مستراخ ماز . 
> 
> 
> 
> بله اصلا توجه نمیکنیم به قلم و این چرت پرتای بونجور من دراوردی فقط خشتکمان را پرچم میکنیم و مینویسیم مــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــآز  . 
> 
> 10 - خدا نگهدار . (* و الفازو معَ المازو* ) یعنی با ماز موفق شوید.


چقدر باهوشی و چقدر خندیدم .
عالی بود ، دمت گرم .
.
سوسماز

----------


## .Delaram

> برخلاف واقعیت متاسفانه .


واقعیتم پزشک ک شدی حله :Yahoo (15):

----------


## mehrzad.ch

ماز یا موز ؟ مسئله این است

----------


## DOCTOR SARA79

> ماز یا موز ؟ مسئله این است


موز :Yahoo (20):

----------


## ahmadreza9001

بعد از اینکه جوگیر شدید لطفا چند لیوان آب خنک بخورید تعدادی نفس عمیق بکشید بعد پست بذارید  :Yahoo (1): 

ما چیری تحت عنوان موسسه‌ی خوب یا تنها موسسه‌ی خوب نداریم! همه‌ی موسسات محصولاتی تولید میکنن که بعضیاش ممکنه با توجه به شرایط شما خوب باشه یا نباشه! مثلا ماز برای من دوپینگ شیمیش خوب بود ریاضیش افتضاح بود! گزینه‌دو عمومی‌های جامعش عالی بود. ریاضیش خوب بود بقیه‌ی درساش بی‌کیفیت بود!
حالا من نمیدونم چندتا آزمون قلمچی و گزینه‌دو و ماز و ... رو زدی ولی اون رتبه‌بندیت اصلا درست و حساب‌شده نیست!
سال کنکور مشاور هم ربطی به بروز بودنش نداره! مثل اینکه بگی فلان پزشک ۲۰ سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شده خیلی به‌روز نیست بدرد نمیخوره!
تمام کتاب‌های بازار هم تقریبا در یک سطح نیستند! برو زیست مبتکران و خیلی‌سبز رو بذار کنار هم ببین در یه سطحن؟ ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز و نردبام رو بذار کنار هم ببین یه سطحن؟
بعد میگی به تراز توجه نکنیم و درصدها رو تا به ۷۰ نرسیده آروم نشینیم یعنی بعد از هفتاد دیگه بچه‌ها میتونن آروم بشین؟
بعد رتبه آزمون‌های قلمچی بعد عید رتبه کنکوره؟ شما وضع رتبه‌های پارسالو دیده بودین؟ من آزمون آخر قلمچی از شدت تقلب رتبه ۵۰۰۰ شدم فکر کنم!  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Saturn8

> بعد از اینکه جوگیر شدید لطفا چند لیوان آب خنک بخورید تعدادی نفس عمیق بکشید بعد پست بذارید 
> 
> ما چیری تحت عنوان موسسه‌ی خوب یا تنها موسسه‌ی خوب نداریم! همه‌ی موسسات محصولاتی تولید میکنن که بعضیاش ممکنه با توجه به شرایط شما خوب باشه یا نباشه! مثلا ماز برای من دوپینگ شیمیش خوب بود ریاضیش افتضاح بود! گزینه‌دو عمومی‌های جامعش عالی بود. ریاضیش خوب بود بقیه‌ی درساش بی‌کیفیت بود!
> حالا من نمیدونم چندتا آزمون قلمچی و گزینه‌دو و ماز و ... رو زدی ولی اون رتبه‌بندیت اصلا درست و حساب‌شده نیست!
> سال کنکور مشاور هم ربطی به بروز بودنش نداره! مثل اینکه بگی فلان پزشک ۲۰ سال پیش فارغ التحصیل شده خیلی به‌روز نیست بدرد نمیخوره!
> تمام کتاب‌های بازار هم تقریبا در یک سطح نیستند! برو زیست مبتکران و خیلی‌سبز رو بذار کنار هم ببین در یه سطحن؟ ریاضی جامع خیلی سبز و نردبام رو بذار کنار هم ببین یه سطحن؟
> بعد میگی به تراز توجه نکنیم و درصدها رو تا به ۷۰ نرسیده آروم نشینیم یعنی بعد از هفتاد دیگه بچه‌ها میتونن آروم بشین؟
> بعد رتبه آزمون‌های قلمچی بعد عید رتبه کنکوره؟ شما وضع رتبه‌های پارسالو دیده بودین؟ من آزمون آخر قلمچی از شدت تقلب رتبه ۵۰۰۰ شدم فکر کنم!



دید خیلی خوبی به کنکور داری لطفا حتما مصاحبه کن.

----------


## omid2s

ماز مازینه مازینه مازانه مازونه مازتانه مازیانه
تحلیلون تحلیلینه تیحلیلانه تحلیلات  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین پیام خودم میخواهم به شما توصیه هایی بکنم که قطعا کمکتون میکنه:
> 1.گول موسسه هایی مثل حرف آخر، ونوس و... رو  هیچ وجه نخورید و کنکور برخلاف تصور (کنکور آسان است)اصلا آسان و نتیجه گیری قطعی در کنکور فقط با تلاش شبانه روزی و زحمت و گذشت از تفریحات و بی توجهی به حواشی به دست می آید.
> 2.موسسها ی بالا روش به درد بخوری نمی گویند چون طراح کنکور هم میتواند آن فیلم هارا نگاه کند و سوالی برخلاف تصور شما طرح کند و اگر روش آنها خوب بود چرا در هیچ جا به غیر از آنها ردی از آنها نمی بینید.
> 3.تنها موسسه خوب و عالی برای کنکور 《ماز 》میباشد. 
> 4.زیاد خود را درگیر کلاس های بیرون نکنید. و بدانید مشک آن است که خود ببوید نه آنکه عطار بگویید پس هر موسسه ای که تبلیغ زیادی کرد قابل اعتماد نیست.
> 5.گول مشاورانی مثل x ,y و.. را نخورید و پیش کسی به عنوان مشاور بروید که یک خودش قطعا دانشجوی رشته های برتر تجربی تاکید میکنم دانشجو و نه فارغ التحصیل چون اگر کسی فارغ فرضا رشته پزشکی باشد حدودا 7 سال قبل شما کنکور داده و زیاد بروز نیست ولی دانشجو چون خود هنوز مشغول تحصیل است و هم فاصله کنکورش با شما کم است میتواند فرد مناسبی باشد مثل مشاوران همین سایت دومین مورد اینکه اصلا به آمار قبولی های یک مشاور توجه زیادی نکنید و دقت کنید نمی گویم اصلا میگویم زیاد نه چون قبولی های یک مشاورخودشان درس خوانده اند و مشاور فقط برنامه داده ولی اگر کار اصلی بر عهده مشاور باشد چرا پس همه شاگردان او قبول نمی شوند.
> 6.تمام کتاب های بازار تقریبا در یک سطح هستند و فقط فونت و قلم نویسنده های آن و طرز بیان آنها فرق میکند و خواهشا طی یک جریان افراطی به سراغ خرید کتاب نروید و هر کتابی که دیدید به دلتان می نشیند و مطالب انرا میفهمید مناسب شماست.
> 7.اصلا به تراز ها توجه نکنید چه افرادی که بالای 6000 هستند چه افرادی که زیر آن هستند و فقط به درصد ها توجه کنید و اگه درصد های شما تا وقتی به بالای 70 نرسید آرام ننشینید.از لحاظ آزمون از نظر کیفیت ماز در سطح 1 گزینه دو در سطح 2 و قلم چی و گاج در سطح 3 هستند و از نظر جمعیت شرکت کننده متاسفانه قلم چی سطح 1 ماز و گاج و سایر در سطح 2 هستند که البته باز رتبه شما در قلم چی رتبه کنکور شما نیست (به استثنای آزمون های جامع بعد عید سال کنکور)
> 8.دوستانتان فرقی با درخت سر کوچه هایتان نداشته باشند و اصلا به عملکرد انها توجه نکنید.
> ...



حاجی مورد سوم خیلی زیر پوستی بود خوشم اومد

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

اتفاقا ماز یکی از کثیف ترین موسسات 
هر سال بعد کنکور میره با رتبه های تک رقمی ارتباط برقرار میکنه تا  ازشون درخواست تبلیغات کنه 
کاری ندارم که کیفیت داره یا نه ولی اسن کارش واقعا خیلی کثیف و بده 





سوای این موضوع میتونم کیفیت سوالات زیستش واقعا خوبه با باقی دروسش هیچ کاری ندارم فقط فقط
 زیست

----------


## مینا0_0

ماز افتضاحه از قلمچی بدتر ! از لحاظ تبلیغات مسخره

----------


## Mobin.

بچه ها انصافن نمیخوام ساز مخالف بزنم یا الکی تبلیغ جایی رو بکنما 
صرفا تجربه خودمو میخوام بگم . بازم برین تحقیق کنینو این حرفا
ولی من منبع دوم برای شیمی و سوم برای زیستم ماز بود و برای بالای 90 زدن به شاگردامم توصیه ش میکنم . 
حالا توی ریاضی فیزیک من که بنظرم اونجور خاص نیستش ولی این دو درسشو دوس داشتم

----------


## مَمَّدِشونَم

> ماز افتضاحه از قلمچی بدتر ! از لحاظ تبلیغات مسخره


این چیه دیگه ؟ 
لونه کلاغه؟ :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Biomedical Eng

گول تبلیغات موسسه ها رو نخوریم ولی تنها موسسه خوب ماز میباشد؟  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

:Yahoo (4):

----------


## LEA

> سلام دوستان به عنوان اولین پیام خودم میخواهم به شما توصیه هایی بکنم که قطعا کمکتون میکنه:
> 1.گول موسسه هایی مثل حرف آخر، ونوس و... رو  هیچ وجه نخورید و کنکور برخلاف تصور (کنکور آسان است)اصلا آسان و نتیجه گیری قطعی در کنکور فقط با تلاش شبانه روزی و زحمت و گذشت از تفریحات و بی توجهی به حواشی به دست می آید.
> 2.موسسها ی بالا روش به درد بخوری نمی گویند چون طراح کنکور هم میتواند آن فیلم هارا نگاه کند و سوالی برخلاف تصور شما طرح کند و اگر روش آنها خوب بود چرا در هیچ جا به غیر از آنها ردی از آنها نمی بینید.
> 3.تنها موسسه خوب و عالی برای کنکور 《ماز 》میباشد. 
> 4.زیاد خود را درگیر کلاس های بیرون نکنید. و بدانید مشک آن است که خود ببوید نه آنکه عطار بگویید پس هر موسسه ای که تبلیغ زیادی کرد قابل اعتماد نیست.
> 5.گول مشاورانی مثل x ,y و.. را نخورید و پیش کسی به عنوان مشاور بروید که یک خودش قطعا دانشجوی رشته های برتر تجربی تاکید میکنم دانشجو و نه فارغ التحصیل چون اگر کسی فارغ فرضا رشته پزشکی باشد حدودا 7 سال قبل شما کنکور داده و زیاد بروز نیست ولی دانشجو چون خود هنوز مشغول تحصیل است و هم فاصله کنکورش با شما کم است میتواند فرد مناسبی باشد مثل مشاوران همین سایت دومین مورد اینکه اصلا به آمار قبولی های یک مشاور توجه زیادی نکنید و دقت کنید نمی گویم اصلا میگویم زیاد نه چون قبولی های یک مشاورخودشان درس خوانده اند و مشاور فقط برنامه داده ولی اگر کار اصلی بر عهده مشاور باشد چرا پس همه شاگردان او قبول نمی شوند.
> 6.تمام کتاب های بازار تقریبا در یک سطح هستند و فقط فونت و قلم نویسنده های آن و طرز بیان آنها فرق میکند و خواهشا طی یک جریان افراطی به سراغ خرید کتاب نروید و هر کتابی که دیدید به دلتان می نشیند و مطالب انرا میفهمید مناسب شماست.
> 7.اصلا به تراز ها توجه نکنید چه افرادی که بالای 6000 هستند چه افرادی که زیر آن هستند و فقط به درصد ها توجه کنید و اگه درصد های شما تا وقتی به بالای 70 نرسید آرام ننشینید.از لحاظ آزمون از نظر کیفیت ماز در سطح 1 گزینه دو در سطح 2 و قلم چی و گاج در سطح 3 هستند و از نظر جمعیت شرکت کننده متاسفانه قلم چی سطح 1 ماز و گاج و سایر در سطح 2 هستند که البته باز رتبه شما در قلم چی رتبه کنکور شما نیست (به استثنای آزمون های جامع بعد عید سال کنکور)
> 8.دوستانتان فرقی با درخت سر کوچه هایتان نداشته باشند و اصلا به عملکرد انها توجه نکنید.
> ...

----------


## NiLQwoV

همین الان ک دارم اینو میخونم از دو جهت بالا و و پایین با تبلیغ ماز محاصره شدم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## LEA

> همین الان ک دارم اینو میخونم از دو جهت بالا و و پایین با تبلیغ ماز محاصره شدم


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## dorsa20

ما با اینکه فارغ‌التحصیل هم شدیم ولی آپدیتیم تو بحث مشاوره
بچه های قدیمی انجمن میشناسن منو 
بنابراین جملاتی که به کار میبرید از واقعیت دور نباشه بچه ها

----------

